# Serpentine Belt, tensioner



## 12ecofamilycar (Jul 7, 2019)

EmZee123 said:


> Hello:
> 
> My 2012 Cruze 1.4L, 2LT needs a new serpentine belt and tensioner.
> 
> ...


Hi, I did the serp belt and tensioner repair recently for the first time and it was very straight forward. 
The only jack use is to support the engine and lift it only enough to take pressure off the motor mount, like 1/2 inch or less. You can use the jack from the trunk with a small piece of plywood between the jack and the engine oil pan.
All work is done from above. Breaker bar is good for leverage when compressing the tensioner spring. Set of socket extensions will help, couple bolts are not visible but are accessabe. Torque wrench is a good idea no matter what car repair you tackle. I get by with 3/8 and 1/4 inch tools with adaptors. All my latest Cruze fixing tools are Harbor Freight including torque wrenches. Use only GM Genuine parts, Amazon or Rockauto. I know there are other excellent part brands but I keep it easy.
Good luck. Dave
Also say hi on the new member thread.


----------

